# VA and Medical Marijuana



## Boneman (Aug 4, 2010)

I have recently seen the post floating around RIU about an article from the VA concerning medical marijuana and it pertaining to the VA healthcare system. I went to their website and discovered a VA directive 2010-35 (link provided) This topic does show some movement from the VA but in the same breath shows NO MOVEMENT!! Fellow vets, don't get your hopes up anytime soon but lets keep the fight going and hopefully soon we can make a difference for current and future vets. 

http://www1.va.gov/vhapublications/ViewPublication.asp?pub_ID=2276


----------

